# Selling a 1/4 scale Cigarette Boat



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

Im selling my boat, if interested PM me. It is 5ft long by 15inches wide. RTR just add gas


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

PM SENT.


----------

